# Fatty Lump???



## GoldenRey (May 24, 2010)

Hello everyone! I just had one question regarding my baby Min-Chu. This morning when I woke up, I saw that my Min-Chu had a painless lump on her lower right side. It is soft on palpation, almost as if there is nothing there. 

She did receive a shot three days ago (May 22) and on that day, she did complain of pain (by barking), every time I pet her on her lower back, especially on the right side. I called the vet and they assured me that the pain she is experiancing is from the injection. So I just continued to monitor Min-chu and the pain resolved the next day. 

As far as Min-Chu's behavior, well she shows not signs of distress. She is the same playful chi, but the lump still worries me. I thought that maybe she is just full and needs to use the bathroom, so I took her for a walk in hopes that the evacuation of stool will get rid of the lump. It didn't. Later, as we were walking home, we met two friendly dog owners. I asked them what that lump might be. One of them, after palpating Min-Chu didn't think much of it and said "both sides feels the same to me." The other dog owner said that her dog has a lump exactly like that. She continued by saying that the vet told her that it was a fatty lump and it's harmless.

I know I should bring my Min-chu to the vet. In fact an appointment has already been made for her, I just wanted to hear what any of you thought about this, since I have a few days before the vet is available.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

GoldenRey said:


> .... Min-Chu had a painless lump on her lower right side. It is soft on palpation, almost as if there is nothing there.
> 
> She did receive a shot three days ago (May 22) ....


It really does sound like a small response to the vaccine.
If your Vet has concerns about giving her more vaccines, they can take
preventative measures to lessen any reaction. You said she is eating,
drinking, toileting, and playing as normal--so I would not worry  
Good that you are going to get her checked out by the Vet just to be certain.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Is it around the injection site of her vaccine? If so, it's quite normal, especially with the rabies vacc.

It will dissipate on it's own in time!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree w/ the rabies vac comments. Oakley had a lump from hers that took over 3 months to go away =( Hers was painless too, just felt it a few days after the shot and freaked out! If you don't think it's from the vaccine (e.g. completely different location), I'd swing her by the vet's to see what they think.


----------



## GoldenRey (May 24, 2010)

*Update*

So I took Min-Chu to the vet and she said, "I have no clue what that lump is, but I don't believe its a reaction to the vaccine." The reason why she doesn't believe its a reaction to the vaccine is because the lump is not in a usual place where injections are given. She continued by giving two choices. I can take either an aggressive or conservative approach. She said that since she doesn’t know what it is, she could do a biopsy, but since Min-Chu doesn't seem bothered by it, I also have a choice to leaving it alone and just monitor Min-Chu. I'm scared. My baby is only 3 months old, what could she possibly have? The vet said, "Other than that lump, Min-Chu is a healthy puppy."

Here is a picture of the lump. Does this look familiar to anyone: 










*Any advice, suggestions and comments is truly appreciated*

Additional Information:
Min-Chu
Age: 14 weeks
Last vaccination: 5/21- Distemper, Hepatitis, Parvovirus, Parainfluenza 3rd series and Coronavirus 2nd series; Injection site possibly on the back (lower right side, same side as the lump; but my vet could not provide me that information. Apparently he didn't record where he gave it in the chart; I'm only guessing because my baby was sore on that side the day she got vaccinated)
Behavior and Toileting: Normal
Lump Characteristics: appeared- 5/23; located on the lower right side


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I doubt this would be helpful, but my youngest chi had a fatty lump on her neck. I would poke at it and she had no reaction. She it for about 2 weeks and never showed any sign of distress, and now it's gone.


----------



## GoldenRey (May 24, 2010)

Thank you. I really hope it is a fatty lump. But my boyfriend just checked her lump and he says that he thinks it's getting harder. I thought that too, but I brushed it off because it figured that it may be me just being paranoid. Still, no change in Min-Chu's behavior, which makes me happy.


----------

